# Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open



## laslo01 (22. Februar 2016)

*Mystraly 450 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open vs. AluFun 450E*

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte hier keine neue Diskussion entfachen, nach dem besten Boot fürs Angeln. Brauche nur eine kleine Entscheidungshilfe von euch. Welches Boot ist wohl besser für mich 

http://www.mystraly-boote.de/12_450CruiserOpen.html

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Boot-COASTLI...Sportboot-Ruderboot-4-75m-15-PS-/370997073157

http://alufun.de/Angelboote.html

Zur Ausgangslage. Dieses Jahr werde ich einen Liegeplatz direkt am Peenestrom bekommen. Meine Absicht ist oft im Peenestrom Hecht, Zander und Barsch nachzustellen. Im Frühling geht es dann in den Strelasund, um Hering und Hornhecht zu beangeln. Ein bis zweimal im Jahr möchte ich vor Kap Arkona auf Dorsch Schleppangeln. Alles nur bei möglichst gutem Wetter. 

Der Coastliner ist wohl fürs Küstenangeln besser geeignet. Hohe Bordwand und Kinkerform. Beim Mystraly gefällt mir der Mittelsteuerstand am besten. Der Mittelsteuerstand wird von mir bevorzugt, da ich zu über 90% allein angeln werde. Der Platz davor reicht mir aus und einen Seitensteuerstand möchte ich nicht, wegen der Neigung bei langsamer Fahrt. Das ALUFUN 450E hat natürlich eine hohe Wertbeständigkeit, ist aber sicherlich etwas laut wie alle ALU-Boote.

Was meint ihr. Welches Boot wäre für mich geeignet. Alle sind Kat. C Bitte keine anderen Boote anpreisen.


----------



## cohosalmon (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*

Das einzige von den dreien mit dem ich mich ein Stueck vom Ufer weg trauen wuerde ist das erste.
Du weisst das Trimmklappen einen Seitensteuerstand ausgleichen koennen!?


----------



## Don-Machmut (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...shing-ausstellungsboot-neu-/423229045-211-698

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...rader-ausstellungsboot-neu-/423224744-211-698

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ndard-ausstellungsboot-neu-/423117395-211-698

Mein tip kauf dir was halbwegs ordentliches für dein Geld #6


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*



Don-Machmut schrieb:


> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...shing-ausstellungsboot-neu-/423229045-211-698
> 
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...rader-ausstellungsboot-neu-/423224744-211-698
> 
> ...


 

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Die Crescent Trader fahren auch noch bei richtig Wind und Welle auf der Müritz umher. Kenne kein anderes Boot was bei der Länge eine höhere Bordwand hat, ein klasse Teil für schmales Geld!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*



> Ich meinte ja auch, wie im Text beschrieben, das große Aluboot AluFun 450E. Was hältst du von Coastliner. 70 cm Freibord sind nicht schlecht. Das Mystraly gefällt mir auch am besten. Hier im Board wird aber von Mystraly abgeraten. Suche einfach ein Boot von 3,5 bis 5 m Länge fürs Angeln. Sollte nicht zu viel kosten. Bootskörper bis 4000 €. Ich will auch nur einen kleine Motor bis max. 25 PS. Die Zeit des Rasens mit 50 PS liegt hinter mir. Gemütlichkeit und Erholung ist angesagt.



Ich hole deine Frage mal hier rüber.

Warum würde ich das Mystraly von den dreien bevorzugen?  Es gefällt mir von den dreien am Besten, allerdings bin ich da noch von dem kleinen Aluboot ausgegangen.

Das große sieht ganz ordentlich aus.

Ich finde das Coastliner irgendwie suspekt. Es ist trotz größerer Rumpfoberfläche und Klinkeroptik leichter und ist für weniger Motorleistung empfohlen. Das spricht für eine schwächere Struktur. Das hohe Freibord, so geschlossen, ist nur bei schlechtem Wetter nötig, ansonsten ist es auch wurscht, wenn da nur eine Reling ist.

Zu dem Aluboot kann ich nichts sagen, habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Paintpower (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*

Ich sage erlich das *Mystraly 430* mein Vater hat das auf unseren Dauercampingplatz auf Fehmarn und ich kann es nur empfehlen. Ich selber nutze ein Buster XXL wenn wir auf den Strelasund usw unterwegs sind, aber für deine zwecke ist das boot schon das Richtige. 
Kleiner Tip mache auch die erlaubten 50PS dran das du auch wirklich spaß hast alles unter 30PS kannste vergessen wenn du mit 2 Mann unterwegs bist.


----------



## laslo01 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 450 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*

Ich hab mal nachgeschaut wie mein Gewässer beschaffen ist. Mein Bootsliegeplatz wird Lassan sein. Dort ist das Achterwasser mit einer Tiefe von maximal 4 m. Der angrenzende Peenestrom ist auch nicht viel tiefer. Meine Fahrstrecke zu den Fangplätzen wird die nähere Umgebung sein. Da nur 10 kn/18 km/h Geschwindigkeit erlaubt sind, möchte ich auch nur einen kleinen Motor. Er soll zwischen 10 und 25 PS haben. Das reicht mir völlig. Das Rasen mit meinem 40 PS Motor und einem Terhi Vario F45 vermisse ich nicht. Zeitersparnis bei 1 km Fahrstrecke ist auch nicht relevant. Wie liegt eigentlich ein Aluboot im Wasser wenn man im Stehen Spinnangeln möchte. Kippelt es oder liegt es gut. Wie gesagt, ich werde zu 95% das Boot allein nutzen. Die Ausgaben sollen sich auch in Grenzen halten. Allein deshalb kommt schon ein großer Motor nicht in Frage. Ich brauche das Boot nicht mehr zum Rasen und coolem Umherfahren, sondern nur noch zum Angeln. Geplant ist Boot max. 4000€ Motor max. 3500 € und Trailer um 900 €.


----------



## engelhai (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*

Habe das Mystraly 4,30 fishing selber 4 Jahre gehabt. Bin sogar einmal damit in Norwegen gewesen. Ich war top zufrieden mit dem Boot. Gute Verarbeitung, genügend hohe Bordwand und lag für die Grösse stabil auf dem Wasser. Einziger Nachtteil war, das die Spritzschutzscheibe nur für Zwerge gebaut war.#c Aluboote würde ich persönlich nie in Betracht ziehen. Aus Erfahrung in Norwegen würde mich dieser Lärm den die Boote auf dem Wasser machen total nerven. Ausserdem sehe ich bei dem Link vom Aluboot auch null Stauraum.


----------



## -Lukas- (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*

Habe ebenfalls ein Mystraly 430, Modell Weekend Sport. Motorisiert mit einem 50 PS Viertakter, darunter würde ich nicht mehr gehen. Hatte vorher einen BF 30, aber das Boot ist halt mit Angelkram, Batterien etc. nicht das Leichteste. Man kommt viel schneller ins Gleiten und kann drehzahlarm und vor allem spritsparend fahren mit einem größeren Außenborder.

Habe noch das ältere Modell, von der Aufteilung her nur zu empfehlen, der Steuerstand nimmt kaum Platz weg, da seitlich platziert. Liegt soweit ganz gut im Wasser für die Länge, Breite und Kippstabilität sind ausreichend. Auch als Badeboot gut nutzbar, habe eine Liegefläche zum einlegen. 

Die Verarbeitung ist natürlich nicht die Beste, kann man aber bei der Preisklasse auch nicht erwarten. Teilweise kleine Haarrisse an den Befestigungen der Klappfächer, teilweise nur Spax Schrauben verwendet, scharfe Kanten im hinteren Staufach. Sind aber alles nur so Kleinigkeiten an denen gespart wurde, welche sich auch selbst beheben lassen. Ansich ein stabiles und schönes Boot.

18 kmh ist halt eine blöde Geschwindigkeit, weil man da kurz vor dem Gleiten ist, quasi der am wenigsten ökonomische Betriebspunkt mit solch einem Boot (riesige Heckwelle).

Anbei mal ein Foto vom Aufräumen,ist stark zugeschnitten, hatte leider kein besseres. Ein weiteres habe ich noch gefunden vom Innenraum. Kritikpunkt ist der Steuerstand, da möchte ich noch eine Scheibe nachrüsten.

@ engelhai: An dich hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen, hast eine PN.


----------



## Don-Machmut (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*



-Lukas- schrieb:


> Die Verarbeitung ist natürlich nicht die Beste, kann man aber bei der Preisklasse auch nicht erwarten. Teilweise kleine Haarrisse an den Befestigungen der Klappfächer, teilweise nur Spax Schrauben verwendet, scharfe Kanten im hinteren Staufach. Sind aber alles nur so Kleinigkeiten an denen gespart wurde, welche sich auch selbst beheben lassen.



Juhu ich kauf mir nen Boot mit Mängel #t wenn ich das Geld denke....... da ist mir doch ne 10 jahre alter Schwede usw. tausend mal lieber al so ne Schüssel da kauf  dir lieber was gebrauchtes als Paket ..mit ein bisschen Geduld und suchen lässt sich bestimmt was finden #6


----------



## -Lukas- (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*

Bitte noch einmal genau lesen. Für ein skandinavisches Boot in dieser Klasse würdest du weit mehr Geld loswerden, der Suchende möchte max. 4000 Euro ausgeben. Weiterhin ist mein Boot bereits 8 Jahre alt und ich sprach von Kleinigkeiten, die sich teilweise über die Jahre ergeben haben!

Das Gelcoat und GFK ist ordentlich verarbeitet und ausreichend dimensioniert, keine Lackplatzer, kein feuchtes Holz und auch keine Osmose. Spannungsrisse im Heckbereich gibt es auch keine, trotz recht hoher dynamischer Belastung durch den schweren Motor.

Ich hatte bis jetzt keine GFK-Schale aus Schweden, aber schonmal ein Terhi aus ABS, was auch seine kleineren Mängel hatte.

Die von dir verlinkten Boote mögen zwar robuste Angelschalen sein, sind aber eine völlig andere Bootsklasse. Von der Aufteilung und Ausstattung anders, gerader Boden, nur bis 30 PS bei 4,80 m Länge motorisierbar keine Reling. 

Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit meinem Boot, ist ein vielseitiges, schnelles Konsolenboot. Als reinen Angelkahn würde ich vielleicht auch etwas anderes nehmen, aber ich habe mich mit dem Komfort angefreundet (gerader Boden, Badeleiter, kleine Teak-Plattformen im Heck, Reling, Polster/ Ausbau mit Drehstühlen, gutes Rauhwasserverhalten durch den V-Rumpf, ordentliche Leistung, angenehme Reisgeschwindigkeit).


----------



## Don-Machmut (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*



-Lukas- schrieb:


> Bitte noch einmal genau lesen. Für ein skandinavisches Boot in dieser Klasse würdest du weit mehr Geld loswerden, der Suchende möchte max. 4000 Euro ausgeben. Weiterhin ist mein Boot bereits 8 Jahre alt und ich sprach von Kleinigkeiten, die sich teilweise über die Jahre ergeben haben!



alles gut kein Stress ich meinte ja nur das man mit bissel schick für 4000 eus auch ein guten gerauchten Schwede usw, bekommen kann ..suchen musst man aber schon da hast recht


----------



## -Lukas- (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*

Ja als reines Angelboot würde ich das eventuell auch vorziehen, der Threadersteller schrieb ja von seinen Erfahrungen mit einem Terhi Vario, ist ein tolles Boot. Ein gut gebrauchtes Ryds o.ä. lässt sich für 4000 mit Sicherheit finden.

Ich denke aber da wirst du eher einen Schritt nach hinten machen von den Fahreigenschaften bei Welle etc., ein sehr leichtes Aluboot ist windanfälliger. Dagegen liegt eine GFK-Schale aufgrund seiner höheren Masse viel satter im Wasser und kippelt daher auch weniger und schneidet je nach Rumpf die Wellen besser.

Warum hast du das Vario abgegeben, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## laslo01 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*

Das Vario habe ich vor ein paar Jahren verkauft, weil mir zweimal der Motor geklaut wurde. Ich will jetzt Dauercamping direkt am Achterwasser/Peenestrom machen. Die Meterhechte vor Augen kommt die Sucht zum Boot zurück. Da ich gerade eine nagelneues Auto und einen nagelneuen Wohnwagen gekauft habe, muss beim Boot etwas gespart werden. Der Wohnwagen wird jetzt aber neben dem Boot stehen und ich pass  schön auf den Motor auf. Darum auch das Aluboot. Kann ich nach dem Angeln rausholen und zum Wohnwagen schieben.


----------



## engelhai (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mystraly 430 Cruiser Open vs. Coastliner 474 Open*

Anbei mal ein Foto vom Aufräumen,ist stark zugeschnitten, hatte leider kein besseres. Ein weiteres habe ich noch gefunden vom Innenraum. Kritikpunkt ist der Steuerstand, da möchte ich noch eine Scheibe nachrüsten.

@ engelhai: An dich hätte ich mal ein paar Fragen, hast eine PN.[/QUOTE]
Den orginal Rahmen habe ich gefunden, die Scheibe noch nicht.#c
	

		
			
		

		
	



Das zweite Bild war die Eigenkonstruktion.


----------

